# Outcast Family Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Outcast Family Rodeo is coming up this weekend at Day Break Marina. The entry fee is $20 per person and kids 12 and under are free. We have over 20 categories in both the junior and open divisions. It is a great family tournament at a budget price. The captains meeting will be Friday June 10th at 6:30 pm and fishing starts immediately after that. Weigh-in will be at Daybreak Marina from 3-7 on Saturday and from 2-4 on Sunday. You can register at Outcast or Academy Sports and Outdoors or at the Captain's meeting.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Great tournament and prizes. My 4yo can't hardly wait to put the whoopin on his older cousins.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

One of our favorite tournaments we'll be fishing but my stepson sliced his foot open Sunday he"ll be land locked


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

We hope to get in the tournament, Do you have to attend the captains meeting? I have a meeting at 7:00pm in Milton Friday.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Family Fishing Rodeo*

http://www.outcastfishingandhunting.com/tournaments/#tournament-8

Here is the link to the website has all the rules and forms. If you can't find it there call the store.

450-1450


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

You do not have to be at the meeting. Just remember that the Amberjack division is not included due to the season closure. You can register at Outcast or Academy.


----------

